# GDD (Global Development Delay)



## mummy2one

Hi ladies really unsure as to where to post :/

Im looking for advice, our DS is 4 and we have been told he is about 2-2.5years behind, although this may have changed as he has started saying more words. He is in full time reception and we have a multi agency meeting soon, to discuss what help is available to him in school. We feel he needs 1to1 and maybe even an extra year in reception, and hopefully these needs will be addressed at this meeting.
It has been mentioned in conversations with various people that we could be entitled to DLA or Carers Allowance, and I was wondering if this is correct and how I would go about getting this help? We no longer have the Health Visitor involved because DS is of full-time school age.
He also has limited diet with Iron Deficancy Anemia, which is been investigated as even though he is having iron supplements regularly his Iron stores continue to drop.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marleysgirl

You can only claim Carers Allowance if you are awarded Middle-rate Care DLA or higher. I don't know whether you'd get that for GDD or not, my son was awarded on the basis of his hearing loss and we didn't know about his developmental delay at that point! 

I would hope that even if you don't have a HV, you have one health professional who is acting as the "key worker" for your son - this may be something to determine at the multi agency meeting. When you apply for DLA you have to provide contact details for the health agencies involved, and the key worker may be the best person to list.

In terms of how you go about applying, my suggestion would be that you get hold of the DLA application form or register to start completing the application online. At least then you'd be able to see what questions are being asked, and have a chance to work out how to answer them honestly.

Is there any kind of GDD support website? Often they have advice on how to apply for benefits, what to say on the forms etc.

Although the BLISS website may not be particularly relevant (it's for prem babies etc) it does have a good section about deferring / delaying schooling and the difference between the two. Sounds like you'd be asking them to delay his schooling (holding him back behind his peer group). Our son is hopefully starting nursery with his peer group this September, if we can get him a place; but I think we'll be looking for a delayed start to mandatory school.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Have just found information about GDD on Mencap's website here. They might have some useful information about DLA applications etc.


----------

